
Chicago Hospital phlebotomist: 30% of those tested have coronavirus antibody - walterbell
https://chicagocitywire.com/stories/530092711-roseland-hospital-phlebotomist-30-of-those-tested-have-coronavirus-antibody
======
Fjolsvith
I seem to remember news of a flu outbreak back in September. I wonder if it
was this earlier Coronavirus spread.

